# Photos: WCK Muay Thai Primm, NV 04/17/2010



## ultravista (Apr 21, 2010)

Fight Results from WCK Muay Thai April 17 at Buffalo Bills Casino, in Primm, Nevada

Fight Photo Gallery
http://www.ultravista.com/g2/main.php?g2_itemId=56406

Bout 1 - Joey Pagliuso defeats Martin Hench via Unanimous decision 
Bout 2 - Chaz Mulkey defeats Menno Dijkstra via Unanimous decision
Bout 3 - Scott Leffler defeated James Martinez via TKO (leg sweep) in round 2 at 1:25
Bout 4 - Shawn Yarborough defeated Tom Munro via TKO in Round 1 at 1:31 
Bout 5 - Jemyma Betrian defeated Christine Toledo via unanimous decision 
Bout 6 - Craig Buchanan defeated Jack Thames via split decision 
Bout 7 - Damian Early defeated Carlos Quintano via TKO in Round 2 at :26
Bout 8 - Melinda Tyler defeated Jamie Scolastico via unanimous decision 
Bout 9 - Artem Sharoshkin defeated Nick Chasteen via KO in Round 3 at 1:28 
Bout 10 - Andrew Miller defeated Sergio Valenzuela via split decision
Bout 11 - Vadim Goberman defeated Matt Church via split decision 
Bout 12 - Anthony Castejone defeated Mike Madrid via unanimous decision 
Bout 13 - Genesis Bravo defeated Melanie Edwards via unanimous decision


----------



## przemekmsu (Apr 21, 2010)

Great pictures!!!!!!!! What lens were u using to take those shots?????


----------



## ultravista (Apr 21, 2010)

Nikon D3 and 28-70mm AFS f/2.8 lens.


----------



## Hooligan Dan (Apr 21, 2010)

I can feel the pain in the second to last one. Good lord!

They look good. A touch soft, but the exposure and color look good. only a little bit of motion blur here and there. The composition on a couple is a bit weird but not much you can do about that since i looks like the were fighting fairly close to you. 

Thumbs up


----------



## ultravista (Apr 22, 2010)

I normally shoot around 1/500 but this was 1/640 at ISO 2000. Even then, a bit of motion blur. Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## obx (Apr 27, 2010)

ultravista said:


> I normally shoot around 1/500 but this was 1/640 at ISO 2000. Even then, a bit of motion blur. Thanks for the feedback.



What are some things that you could of done to avoid the blur????? Can you go up with the ISO????


----------



## ultravista (Apr 27, 2010)

I can up the ISO and shutter speed to adjust for the fighter speed. I don't mind it where it is though.


----------



## obx (Apr 28, 2010)

ultravista said:


> I can up the ISO and shutter speed to adjust for the fighter speed. I don't mind it where it is though.




I think that the pictures are great the way they are!!!!!! I am just interested in the technique that you are using. I am never going to have a chance to shoot professional boxers but its good to have the knowledge.


----------



## CNCO (Apr 28, 2010)

thumbs up :thumbup:


----------



## ultravista (Apr 28, 2010)

Thank you CNCO.


----------



## ultravista (May 21, 2010)

I don't recall any broken bones from this event.


----------

